# Plug Trimming Jig



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

I got the idea off Pinterest - with a spiral up cut bit, I can make short work of trimming the plugs for the pocket hole screw holes. Can be used for any other small flush trimming. I press down on the back side to keep the bit from tipping into my work piece. I'm thinking of adding a handle to make it easier to manage.


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok, I'm new to posting pictures - thought I had a bunch ready to up load but it did not work - any help appreciated


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

See if this works


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

Before


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

After


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

Side view of jig. I tried to upload all of these pictures at one time but I could only get one at a time


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Scott; if you make it out of clear poly carbonate/acrylic you'll be able to see what's happening where the rubber meets the road. (It'll also slide easier)
I've seen it suggested that when you're setting the bit ht., you slip a piece of bond paper between the work surface and the bottom of the bit. That'll ensure that the bit doesn't touch the veneer as you pass over the material you're 'planing' off. A quick bit of sanding will bring it exactly flush.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Scott 
What kind of computer you trying to upload pictures from


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

My iPad - it says I had the pictures ready to upload but would then only upload one


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Scott; if you make it out of clear poly carbonate/acrylic you'll be able to see what's happening where the rubber meets the road. (It'll also slide easier)
> I've seen it suggested that when you're setting the bit ht., you slip a piece of bond paper between the work surface and the bottom of the bit. That'll ensure that the bit doesn't touch the veneer as you pass over the material you're 'planing' off. A quick bit of sanding will bring it exactly flush.


I did not have any clear poly but that's a good idea. I could actually see well but that's with the Bosch Colt. Not sure about with other routers. The bond paper trick is a good idea as it did take a bit to get the bit set. It really does knock down most of the plug leaving just a little sanding which I suspect is the better way to do it. It was just a handy jig I found that proved very useful.....I had about 150 of those things to trim. It Aldo trimmed the hardwood edge banding. I gave a bunch more plugs to do it his coming weekend


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

David
I have no idea why, but when using a iPad for some reason you can only up load one picture at a time, if go to a computer you can upload 12. I believe.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Scott...........nice idea. I'll try it. Thanks.


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

jim
Its really easy to build - I made it out of scrap wood. I had about 150 of those plugs to trim and it made real quick work of the then l;ight sanding on top of that and it's great. I have quite a few more to do in the near future and am very glad i have this jig set up. Trimming another 150+ plugs without it would be a nightmare


----------



## SRVDVM (Nov 13, 2012)

Just found this - I need to add the handle to mine


----------

